# mk1 ABA Turbo build... Need Input



## GTIsilverstone (Feb 10, 2004)

Currently have a mk1 and i'm looking at doing a turbo kit on it.
As it sits now it has an OBDII ABA 2.0 8v with upgrade cams. Standalone is an absolute part of this project so no worries about software or anything like that.
Sorry to be a noob so feel free to school me if i say anything ignorant!
The goal of this build is to be in the range of 200 Horsepower which should be very easy. The other goal is for this car to be a very reliable daily driver with a strong motor that will run for many many years.
I'm thinking about upgrade engine internals.... if someone could point me in the right direction here that'd be great.... Pisons, rods, valve springs, etc etc
I've heard (i think?) of people swapping different heads onto ABA motors for more horsepower/displacement..... or am I crazy? Suggestions on this?
Definitely interested in a short runner intake manifold... it's going to help with placement on the custom top mount intercooler I have planned.








Port and Polish.....? I've seen DIY on home jobs on this one? Not trynig to loose my shirt paying somebody to machine these parts for me.... unless it isnt as expensive as i think ... again, reccommendations here...
Turbo setup... looking at the kinetik kit.... although because it is set up for a mk3 and my application isn't mk3 most of it won't bolt up... manifold and turbo are good, oil pan is good, other than that, seems like most everything else would need to be custom.... any suggestions on pieceing a kit together from elsewhere?
because i'll be doing megasquirt ill be matching injectors and fuel delivery to my setup so no questions on that at the moment.
guess thats it for now... thanks in advance


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: mk1 ABA Turbo build... Need Input (GTIsilverstone)*

Try race engineering for wiseco pistons and some scat rods. good prices and very reliable. http://www.raceeng.com They even give a discount if you buy the rods and pistons together. Then get a Techtonics 268/260 hydraulic cam and HD valve springs (you'll also need obd1 spring seats). If you get the 9:1 pistons your 200hp goal should be easy and bulletproof with a good tune on the car.


----------



## GTIsilverstone (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: mk1 ABA Turbo build... Need Input (Prof315)*

aweseome, appreciate the input.... any one else have anything to say about this? Agree or disagree.... any input on some of my other questions? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Pistons? Rods?







.
I made 191whp/189tq at 10psi on a bone stock bottom end (10:1 compression, so I always ran 100 octane) with a 2.5" exhaust and stock cam. SDS, audi 5000 intercooler, DSM 450cc injectors, DSM BOV, and home made piping. I used that same bottom end in an ABA16vT project, and ended up making 259whp/276tq at 17 psi. A proper tune is all you need, the bottom ends are tough.
If you stack the gaskets (yeah yeah, flame suit on) or run a spacer, you'll get by on 91 octane easily. 
Of course the 'pros' are going to say build it with proper parts, and that is the best option (really), but it's not needed for EVERY build IMO. If I go back to boost, you can bet I'll be using stock bottom ends, since they're good (in my experience) for up to 300whp (with a PROPER tune).


----------



## GTIsilverstone (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

i'm certain i don't NEED to do new internals... but in the interest of engine longevity i guess it isn't a bad idea....


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIsilverstone)*

On my 8v turbo build it was a stock bottom end and all i did was replace my 10:1 factory pistons with the stock 8:1 pistons from a corrado and was boosting 18-25psi on a regular basis...it lasted about 40,000 miles till i shot a valve through one of the pistons....


----------



## GTIsilverstone (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheMajic86GTI)*

what made you shoot a valve through the piston? I don't want that to happen.... nor am I interested in having to do major engine work every 40k miles


----------



## GTIsilverstone (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Pistons? Rods?







.
I made 191whp/189tq at 10psi on a bone stock bottom end (10:1 compression, so I always ran 100 octane) with a 2.5" exhaust and stock cam. SDS, audi 5000 intercooler, DSM 450cc injectors, DSM BOV, and home made piping. I used that same bottom end in an ABA16vT project, and ended up making 259whp/276tq at 17 psi. A proper tune is all you need, the bottom ends are tough.
If you stack the gaskets (yeah yeah, flame suit on) or run a spacer, you'll get by on 91 octane easily. 
Of course the 'pros' are going to say build it with proper parts, and that is the best option (really), but it's not needed for EVERY build IMO. If I go back to boost, you can bet I'll be using stock bottom ends, since they're good (in my experience) for up to 300whp (with a PROPER tune).

what type of turbo kit did you use? .... I see the kinetic turbo kit out there.... are there other kits out there?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIsilverstone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIsilverstone* »_what made you shoot a valve through the piston? I don't want that to happen.... nor am I interested in having to do major engine work every 40k miles

Well for starters it was all done on a budget from junkyard parts and also i was alot younger and inexperienced and would abuse the car on a regular basis...It lost a valve in 5th gear topping out the motor...Basically over revved the hydraulic head and came apart at its weakest point...Believe me when i tell u it endured alot of torture before that....


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 5:27 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## GTIsilverstone (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheMajic86GTI)*

cool.... and what turbo kit was on it?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIsilverstone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIsilverstone* »_cool.... and what turbo kit was on it?

I made my own turbo kit!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIsilverstone (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheMajic86GTI)*

what did you use? all custom parts or what? I was thinking about piecing together a kit.... steal parts from 1.8ts? I see an audi tt at a local junkyard I might be able to pull of a k04 pretty easy....


_Modified by GTIsilverstone at 9:33 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIsilverstone)*

Yep thats what i basically did....junkyard shopping everyday till i got everything i needed....


----------

